# I also wrote a first year hops growers guide.



## Stu Brew (14/5/21)

Contains all the information you need to get it right for the first season. Im planning to write a series of 4 books eventually. If you're interested in growing hops. This is 100% going to help you a lot. 12500 words and its all about growing hops and the common problems we have in Australia in that regards. 

Cheers Stu

Books – Silver Springs Hops & Permaculture Farm (silverspringshopsfarm.com.au)


----------



## razz (14/5/21)

Well done Stu, good luck with the books mate.


----------



## Grok (18/5/21)

Stu Brew said:


> Contains all the information you need to get it right for the first season. Im planning to write a series of 4 books eventually. If you're interested in growing hops. This is 100% going to help you a lot. 12500 words and its all about growing hops and the common problems we have in Australia in that regards.
> 
> Cheers Stu
> 
> Books – Silver Springs Hops & Permaculture Farm (silverspringshopsfarm.com.au)


Same as razz, well done Stu. I grow hops (back yard) here in Perth and it was/is difficult to find practical Australian perspective on hop growing especially in super hot summers we get. Order placed, reading it now, looks good! 
P.S. They're my hops on my avatar.


----------



## MHB (18/5/21)

Look like Chinook always were big shaggy buggers.
Mark


----------



## chookherder (19/5/21)

Cheers Stu,
I'll have a read, I certainly need all the help I can get up here in the warmer climates.


----------

